# Sublimating a 2-sided ceramic ornament?



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I've been doing sublimation printing on pet tags, mouse pads, mugs, etc for quite a while now. I want to sublimate some ceramic holiday ornaments that are 2-sided. Just for the record I do have a 1/2" Nomex felt pad, A green heat conductive pad from Conde, a Silicone sheet and teflon sheets, also got some Pro Spray II. Now I know I can sublimate on one side with no problem. (I haven't actually tried yet). How do you normally sublimate a 2-sided ornament? Do you sublimate one side at a time or both sides at once? Any suggestions of help would be great!

I also recently bought 2-sided dog tags, again I haven't tried yet, But I am guessing that you sublimate both sides at once?

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## fkane (Apr 29, 2009)

I have tried both one side and two sides and I feel one side is faster and better. With two sides at once the top is over done before the bottom is up to temp.
Instead of pads or teflon I used three sheets of copy paper on the top and one on the bottom. The copy paper helps to level out the top platen with the ornament which is not level (flat).
I was able to do four up, aprox 1" apart in the middle of the platen. I used tape, not spray.
Plan on 10% to 15% scrap rate depending on the design.

Hope this helps.

Kane


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Kane,

Thanks for the info! So you sublimate the top and then flip it over and sublimate the bottom? Or do you just sublimate one side only and leave the back white/blank? Thank you again.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

For ceramic ornaments I do both sides at once, usually use the green heat pad that's similar to the platen's bottom overtop, and bake a little bit longer and higher than mfg specs. 

Alignment is the hardest part, I believe there are usually templates available that have both sides and the shape, I either delete the shape and create my own, or will add a quarter inch or more bleed/contour to the existing shape just in case I get it off a little bit. Usually lay the template face up on the heat press, lay my ornament down overtop, then overlap, give it an eyeball and maneuver until I like how it's positioned on both sides, crease the paper slap the green rubber overtop, and press. 

I've only done probably about 40 total and luckily haven't broken any, although I have come across some that were a bit misshapen and thought they'd break. I did have a couple where my registration was off, usually I'd toss em in as a freebie. My bottom side usually comes out a little bit brighter/less cured than the top, never had any complaints though. 

FRP ornaments I usually do one side at a time, they're a lot easier to work with and have a better overall color gamut as they're usually a purer white and not an ivory like ceramic, but people don't go gaga over them like they do ceramics.


----------



## fkane (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim,

We do both sides always. Do the entire run one side then tape the design to the back and press again. If the pieces are not cool before pressing the back you will not get consistent results.

Joe,

We pencil horizontal and vertical lines through the designs on the back of the sheet before cutting. This is done on a light table and only takes seconds but helps with registration rejects. We do get some broken ones but very few.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I sublimate mine one side at a time. Allow the ornament to completely cool. If you try to center a hot ornament, the image you are trying to center will start to sublimate.

Press for 3 1/2 -4 min at 400 degrees. Place felt pad on press, turn transfer iamge side face up and turn ornament face down...cover with green heat conductive pad...close press using med. pressure.


----------

